# The Carehome - January 2015



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

*First stop of a tour end last year!*

First of all big thanks to the Dirty Jigsaw for going here a week or so before I ventured, I needed something close by and already doing the school earlier in the year, this seemed like a good hit before we went anywhere else, on a mammoth trip up to liverpool.

Upon arriving it was very early... thus myself and "jellybean" decided to venture inside, rain and heavy winds greeted us as doors slammed and odd noises was heard, so creeping around was a must after all who knows who may be sleeping... The smell of decay firmly up the nostrils as we walked around on the bottom floor, rain hitting the beds with every drip and drop, an doors slamming made this place rather awkward to feel safe walking around, thus we continued, upstairs pretty much the same sound effects, many doors slamming and most of the floors had been ripped up, some beds neat others very much soggy and covered in muck.

The place has an atmosphere that's for sure and I have been doing this just over 4 years now, an not once have I felt I needed to stay so alert and on my toes, than being inside here....

History:
This large detached house dating to 1907 was designed in an Arts and Crafts style and is clad in roughcast render. The was architect A Hill Parker a local architect based in Worcester. It is a two-and-a-half storey building with double-height. It retains its original leaded windows throughout, with the exception of two openings which have been converted into fire escape doorways. It had a number of functions throughout the 20th century including a private residence, a school and finally as a nursing home. It replaced an earlier structure of the same name which was established by Dr Edward Johnson in 1854 as a facility for patients to take the water treatment from the famous Malvern springs. This earlier building continued in its original use after Dr Johnson's death in 1867 and was taken over by his son Walter. Florence Nightingale stayed in the 19th century property in 1857 and 1867. -
_Cheers Stealthstar for this info you found, rather than the website of the carehome..._

Now if you stay here you can expect below! 


IMGP0603 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0618 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0623 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0624 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0630 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0640 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0641 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0625 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0644 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0660 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0643 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0648 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0647 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0658 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0664 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0670 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Not my best but not my worst, hope you enjoyed what you saw! - *Mockingbird!*


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nothing wrong with this at all, an interesting write up and images. A lot of those floors are looking iffy though. Did you venture up the fire escape?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunning photos and what a history! 
Awesome report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice work MB


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 15, 2015)

Great pics.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Cheers everyone


----------



## Megaman (Jan 15, 2015)

Great Pictures - I have just given myself goose bumps thinking about picture nine " the Mirror" - you get home after, check out the pictures, and you have faint image of ....................sorry had to stop typing, scaring myself  

Seriously tho excellent thread and top notch pics! Thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wonderful set!
I can't believe the state of the place now, such a shame! 
Our visit was strange, the door bell rang, and then lots of banging downstairs. we hid upstairs for ages shitting ourselves, luckily no one came up


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2015)

Thoughtfully Done, for me it was often some little thing, such as the hairbrush left behind that puts a place into perspective. Thanks


----------



## cuboard (Jan 15, 2015)

Great shots, i did this place nearly three years ago now and i remember it was pristine inside with no damp, mold, graffiti and it was an awesome explore, i like the change in it now gives it a really grimy decayed atmosphere.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jan 15, 2015)

That picture of the boy is known as Crying Alfie. Several houses that caught fire in the 70s and 80s had that picture. The houses where damaged but the picture was untouched. My nan had it and when the stories came out she destroyed it. As did other people. It was a popular picture. Until the fires that is. 

Weird


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2015)

Superb images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 15, 2015)

I was thinking I had seen that picture before.

The Chinese woman with the green face was another bit of kitsch art popular at one time.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks alot everyone, my nan still has a crying boy picture in the attic...somewhere


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Fantastic photography and thanks for the mention! I loved this place, I loved the feeling when inside exploring this site. So much to see and you captured it beautifully mate


----------



## dobbo79 (Jan 18, 2015)

Amazing pictures ans what an eerie place - I often wonder sometimes with places like this if there are people watching you. :-/ I love the picture with the chair and the hairbrush.
Well done - a fantastic report


----------



## darbians (Jan 18, 2015)

This is awesome. Really nice set.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Top stuff as always McBird!


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 20, 2015)

great pics xx


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 12, 2015)

This brings back memories of my care home adventure last week  These pictures are gorgeous.
X


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 12, 2015)

Great pics, liked reading too.


----------



## jammy (Feb 13, 2015)

creepy.....great pics...


----------

